# New I.h.s Show



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

I.H.S show
aswell as the two Doncaster shows there will be a third show
5th August
THE DRILL HALL
WARE
HERTS
access for members 10.15am
non-members 10.45am
I.H.S members can book tables by contacting
richard brook on 01274 548342
(directions for venue can be found on the I.H.S website)


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

u angel!! thanx4 postin this!! was on the site today n must have missed it!!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> u angel!! thanx4 postin this!! was on the site today n must have missed it!!


your welcome:smile: 
i take it your coming


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yep sure am!!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

see you there


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol yep!! should be a good day!! u going to the doncaster one?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

oh yes im the poor bugger that puts the signs up and gets the tables ready:-x


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

nah you're lucky cause ur in there first lol!! how did u end up gettin that job? x


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

wrong place wrong time:lol2:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay thats near me!!!!!!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

When are the two Doncaster shows??


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

doncaster shows are 17th june and 2nd sept


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ahh theres quite a few shows this summer, lovin it!!


----------



## wayne m c (Mar 20, 2007)

I.h.s Show ??


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

International Herpetological Society Show...big reptile show in England (yay)


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

what about the west midlands one in nov?


----------



## Young Boldric (Feb 5, 2007)

I`ve never been to a reptile show before,can someone please tell me what to expect from the Doncaster one please


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Young Boldric said:


> I`ve never been to a reptile show before,can someone please tell me what to expect from the Doncaster one please


about 45 tables of reptiles and equipment, live and frozen food


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo jav you;re getting me excited i cant wait!! lol


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

:lol2:


babygyalsw2 said:


> oo jav you;re getting me excited i cant wait!! lol


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Roll on August 2nd, Ill be going to the Hertfordshire one, probably not the Doncaster one though, bit of a trek from me.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

there should be minibuses to these places....would be very fun lol


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

im sure i heard somewhere that they do not sell reptiles at the IHS shows?..is this true?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

JAM3S said:


> im sure i heard somewhere that they do not sell reptiles at the IHS shows?..is this true?


reptiles are for sale at the I.H.S shows


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

E.Crassus said:


> Roll on August 2nd, Ill be going to the Hertfordshire one, probably not the Doncaster one though, bit of a trek from me.


5th august


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol jav to the rescue!! r u goin 2 that 1 too hun? x


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lol jav to the rescue!! r u goin 2 that 1 too hun? x


not sure as yet may be at rutland or bristol on the 4th so will be hard to get to the show on the 5th:? 
definatly at the 2 doncaster shows


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah im gna go to both the doncaster ones, probably will go to the herts one as well. we dnt get enough shows so im takin advantage while i can!


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

thankyou for posting this, i missed it earlier:roll: 
i shall be there as its just up the road from my mates house


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww seems like quite a few of us will b there


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

il go to doncaster definatley.


----------

